# Boot sur CD OS 9 ave imac DVD fente



## Jean-Luc de Grenoble (5 Novembre 2004)

J'ai installée OS X 10.3.3 sur mon iMac 400 DVD et je voudrais revenir à OS 9 car il se traine. Impossible de redémarrer sur le CD Apple fourni avec la machine. La touche C n'a aucun effet (ni avec le CD apple ni avec un CD Norton). Si je choisi le CD dans l'option "démarrage" et que je redémarre cela n'a pas plus d'effet.
Comment faire pour reformatter le HD et tout réinstaller à nouveau?


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Luc de Grenoble a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installée OS X 10.3.3 sur mon iMac 400 DVD et je voudrais revenir à OS 9 car il se traine. Impossible de redémarrer sur le CD Apple fourni avec la machine. La touche C n'a aucun effet (ni avec le CD apple ni avec un CD Norton). Si je choisi le CD dans l'option "démarrage" et que je redémarre cela n'a pas plus d'effet.
> Comment faire pour reformatter le HD et tout réinstaller à nouveau?



Ca ne répond pas à ta question mais j'ai installé il y a peu OSX 10.3.5. sur un imac 400 DV et j'ai trouvé que c'était plutôt honnête avec 384 mo de ram, par contre c'est vraiment le minimum syndical. Tu as combien de ram ?


----------



## JediMac (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien étrange ton histoire . À tout hasard, essaie de démarrer avec le CD inséré, en appuyant sur la touche "alt". Cette touche devrait te faire aboutir à un écran où les différents systèmes bootables te seront proposés, y compris le CD.


----------



## Jean-Luc de Grenoble (5 Novembre 2004)

J'ai 128 de RAM seulement, c'est pour ça qu'il rame... Mais je dispose en fait de 2 imac avec fente identiques acheté en même temps, et sur l'autre qui tourne en OS9 depuis le début, je n'arrive pas non plus à le booter sur un CD. Par contre je n'ai aucun pb avec les autres iMac charriot, emac ou PW Mac!


----------



## Bilbo (5 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Luc de Grenoble a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je n'ai aucun pb avec les autres iMac charriot, emac ou PW Mac!


Avec le même CD ?  

À+


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2004)

Mon avis est que tu n'utilises peut-être pas le bon CD.


----------



## stephaneas (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour

J'ai eu le même soucis avec mon Imac mais dont le lecteur de cd était en tirroir.

J'ai passé un coup de bombe à air et tout est revenu dans l'ordre

Alors il est possible qu'il y ait une poussiere sur la lentille optique

Stéphane


----------

